#     (   )

## marina200677

!  ,       (   -)? 

 : 
1)  2011      100 ..(    ),   , 
2) 2012   , 
3) 2013        .   . 
      ??  , ,   ,   .      ,            .

----------


## .

.      2011 ,       .        ?

----------


## marina200677

, ,   ,        2011 .    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,   ,      ,    ?    .      ?

----------


## .

**,     ?     ,   ?      ,

----------

-           ,          -    6%. 
    : 
       -   ,       (     ),         ,        . 
           -     .

----------


## .

?                 .

----------

. 
    !

----------


## rasmus

!    15 %     ,          .     ,   .
     .
:            ? ,     .

----------


## .

*rasmus*,

----------


## rasmus

> 


.,   ...  ? ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?

----------


## rasmus

., ZZZhanna,   ! ,  ... :yes:    , ,    .

----------


## 1982

.  .    6%.    ,      ?   ,     60.1 -     62.1 -  .        .62    .       ? , .

----------


## Dinara_7557

> .  .    6%.    ,      ?   ,     60.1 -     62.1 -  .        .62    .       ? , .


 -     (),      ().

        62   ,      .

----------


## 1982

"-" ,          .

----------


## .

?    ?




> .62    .


  -   90 .    .

----------


## Dinara_7557

> "-" ,          .


 ,     ,      , ,   60  ,    62  (   66, 76  .).     .    .

----------


## 1982

> -     (),      ().
> 
>   62   ,      .


       .   ,  1       60000 . .     60 -   62 -  - 60000,    60000    .

----------


## Dinara_7557

> .   ,  1       60000 . .     60 -   62 -  - 60000,    60000    .


     ""  ?

----------


## 1982

> ""  ?


.     ,        15%.    .        .     .   ..

----------


## Dinara_7557

> .     ,        15%.    .        .     .   ..


          ?
   :
 76.5  91.1   (  )
 60  76.5  
   -   :Smilie:

----------


## 1982

> ?
>    :
>  76.5  91.1   *(  )*
>  60  76.5  
>    -


,       ,   .

----------


## 1982

,     .

----------


## marina200677

> 


 !  ,   ,      (     -   ) ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,     .

----------

, ......       ,   ,,         .     10000 .   120000 .    .   6%.

----------

